# Annoying WhoCalled 'Feature'



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

So, I have the $15 iPhone bundle, which has a feature called 'WhoCalled'. The premise is that when my phone is off, or out of range, it will notify me by SMS when I turn it back on.get back in range of missed calls and voicemails.

Too bad it's kinda broken right now and I get an SMS for EVERY call and voicemail that comes in!!! Talk about annoying!!!

I spoke with Rogers, and the guy on the other end has an iPhone himself and they are aware of the issue. They are working on it, but he said the more people who call the better, as they pass the info up the chain (They want to know how many people are complaining about it I guess). So if you are having this issue as well, don't hesitate to call 611 and let them know!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You spoke to the wrong person.

Call back and ask that the WhoCalled feature be "excluded" from your account. You won't get any kind of credit for it.

You will still get a text message whenever someone leaves you a voice message. You just won't get them for calls when your phone is off.

You can always call and have the feature re-activated if you like.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I have the same package and I don't get the notification at all.. I'm wondering if they even activated the feature.

Visual voicemail works, as does call display, but names don't show up, though they're supposed to.


----------



## cailin11 (Jul 2, 2008)

Name's only appear if you added 'Name Display' as well. A feature not included in the iPhone pack. Otherwise it just uses what's in your contact list.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

cailin11 said:


> Name's only appear if you added 'Name Display' as well. A feature not included in the iPhone pack. Otherwise it just uses what's in your contact list.


Name and Number display are part of the package. Rogers eliminated having them as separate a while back. If you subscribe to caller-id, you'll get both.


----------



## everybodycomeandgetoneinm (Oct 8, 2007)

Drizzx said:


> Name and Number display are part of the package. Rogers eliminated having them as separate a while back. If you subscribe to caller-id, you'll get both.


I subscribe to WhoCalled but I only receive the missed phone number, not a name. It is quite annoying unless I recognize the digits. Do you receive both?


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

everybodycomeandgetoneinm said:


> I subscribe to WhoCalled but I only receive the missed phone number, not a name. It is quite annoying unless I recognize the digits. Do you receive both?


Same here. I like most others these days don't know any of my friends numbers as I've never had to dial them! Who called is incredibly stupid and I'll be calling rogers to complain about it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

slicecom said:


> Same here. I like most others these days don't know any of my friends numbers as I've never had to dial them! Who called is incredibly stupid and I'll be calling rogers to complain about it.


Rogers will probably tell you to complain to Apple, as not every phone can receive name information.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

everybodycomeandgetoneinm said:


> I subscribe to WhoCalled but I only receive the missed phone number, not a name. It is quite annoying unless I recognize the digits. Do you receive both?


No, I meant with call display - name display is supposed to be included. Apparently the iPhone isn't capable of it?!

I find the who called feature annoying as well, especially since it's sometimes VERY delayed. I got an alert this morning of a call I missed a few days ago... wow, that's helpful.


----------



## unepagaille (Jul 24, 2008)

I can see the attraction of the feature if your phone is turned off/out of a service area, for example, I take my phone to the gym (in the basement of my building) to avoid leaving it vulnerable to theft at my desk, but there's no service in the basement, so if I got a call I would never know. But to have it everytime you miss a call is supremely annoying. Anyone know if you can get it disabled for missed calls when the phone is on? I think this is just wishful thinking..


----------



## sarah11918 (Jul 24, 2008)

We had signed up for this feature a year ago, with regular low-end phones, and it sucked so much we canceled it. So, it's likely not simply an iPhone issue, but rather the service itself is at least partly to blame.

Firstly, we would get notifications of calls even when our phone was on and we had answered the call. Secondly, upon turning the phone back on, we wouldn't always get instant notification that there had been a caller. It might even be a day or two before we got a message. And if I remember correctly, yes, it only displayed a phone number even if the number was programmed into your phone as a known contact.

It's a brilliant idea, but didn't quite work in practice, at least on simple phones a year ago.


----------

